# Outlook problems.



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm having trouble emailing my boss. I keep getting this message: Final-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 5.7.1
Diagnostic-Code: smtp;550 5.7.1 Recipient not authorized, your IP has been found on a block list

Has anyone else had this issue with outlook? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

Have your Exchange Server admin check this...

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ate-14?forum=exchangesvrsecuremessaginglegacy


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

You have accidentally been put on a block list by whoever manages your boss' mail server.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Super. Thanks! It caused a huge issue today.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

It tells you why: "your IP has been found on a block list"

Your boss will need to contact whoever manages his email to get it unblocked.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thx. She's forwarded it on to the tech department. No clue how I got on their block list. ??


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The problem usually relates to something called "blackholing." Loosely, it goes like this:

Spammers and hackers search the net for vulnerable computer systems to take over. Sometimes they hit the jackpot and find unguarded computers capable of sending out massive amounts of email spam, coupled with the internet service provider for those computers not having policies in place that curb it to a reasonable level. They infect the computers and flood the net with spam from them.

There are anti-spam warriors around as well. They look at the originating IP addresses of spam email sent to honeypot fake addresses and user email addresses. When enough spam comes from a particular service provider, they notify that provider and raise a flag for the users of their service to block all incoming email from that provider's range of internet addresses until the problem is resolved.

So if "Joe's Cheap Internet Service" in Jacksonville is cheap because Joe doesn't hold to limiting spam and upholding standards, every subscriber to Joe's service may find that nobody gets the emails they send from "[email protected]" until Joe gets to work and fixes his problem.

Joe isn't the only service that can have a block placed against them. Your defense is to have at least one reserve email address with one of the biggies like gmail or yahoo or hotmail. Those email services have enough staff and clout that any blockage from a blackhole list soon gets removed.

You can check to see if a site is blackholed here, just type in the name like JoesCheapInternet.net :
http://mxtoolbox.com/blacklists.aspx

Also... Sometimes a company tech support will get a wild hair and start rouge blocking an ISP because of an individual attack, or just because they can. The user then has to yell at them to knock it off.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i use google chrome,, and get on here, just got a security notice that site has malware on it? anyone gets this? sorry think i posted in wrong spot.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

What's so odd though is that everyone has the same email suffix at the end, like [email protected] , and every other email to people I send goes through. It's just my boss' that results in a bounceback.

I'm seeing if using an earlier message from her and replying to that, will work. It's just really a huge pain in the -blank- because I email her throughout the day with pretty pressing questions. Ughghghghghg. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

That means there is some filtering of email going on in boss's inbox. You could try changing your subject headers to all read RE:subject instead of subject. Hinky stuff. I'd be getting ticked.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good idea. Thank you.

Harry, I forgot to mention, I did go to that site and apparently am on such a list, but when I visit that list's website and enter in my IP it says I'm not listed. I then enter in the domain name (outlook) and it says that's not listed as well.

I'm about ready to throw my laptop out the window. I do have mcafee on it. I recently changed to outlook from gmail...please, please don't tell me I need to switch back.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd be more tempted to throw the boss out the window... Oh wait, I did that years ago...


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I love my boss (but don't tell her that). Well, work emailed me and said it was most likely a problem on their end...which is what I gathered. Makes me feel better that I didn't screw anything up.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

It is not MY emails that are not going through--the tech rep from my ISP tells me that Microsoft has blacklisted Windstream and that no mail that originates with Outlook, HTML, MSN or Windows Live will be delivered to me.

This is a problem because I am not getting emails I know that I should get.
Ox


----------

